# Zucchini Crisp



## Gumjump (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is a wonderfull recipe that taste exactly like APPLE CRISP but made with Zuchinni. Let me know how you like it.

Zucchini Crisp

Filling:
8 cups chopped & peeled zucchini
2/3 cup lemon juice
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp nutmeg

Crust:
4 cups flour
1 1/2cups sugar
1 1/2 cups cold Oleo (or I can’t believe its not butter)
1 tsp cinnamon

Cook zucchini on low heat with lemon juice 15-20 minutes. 
Add sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg. 
Simmer 2 minutes, remove and set aside. 

In a separate bowl, combine flour and sugar. 
Cut in Oleo until course crumbs.
Stir 1/2 cup of crumbs into zucchini mix.
Press 1/2 remaining crust into greased 9 X 13 pan.
Spread zucchini on top and the remaining crust over the zucchini filling. 
Sprinkle with cinnamon. 

Bake 350 for 1 hour, until brown.


----------



## Tengu (Sep 12, 2011)

I make a very similar recipe, and everyone who has tried it loved it. Took it to work, and most people thought it was either apple or peach, (I wouldn't tell them what it was till they tried it)


----------



## Gumjump (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a great way to use all that zuchinni that comes on very quickly. I even make it and freeze in tin pans. Then all I have to do in pop it in the oven.


----------

